# 50% Discount On Memory Beads



## Michelle Childerley (Oct 20, 2015)

I make handcrafted glass beads infused with feathers, fur, ash, horsehair and 
more.
I am having a Black Friday 50% discount until Sunday using the code BF50 at 
the checkout, prices from £7.50. 
Many thanks, Michelle 
www.memoriesinglass.org


----------

